# Joining Up With a Horse!!



## jillybean1 (Oct 12, 2009)

that is NOT join up far far from it :?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HMM, don't know what to say about this one...


----------



## HorseJumpingIsMyLife (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah it is Joining up  Thanks. He is a new horse and ever since we did this, he has trusted us with anything. He was a spooked horse. He would freak out at anything, wouldnt let us ride him, wouldnt let us groom him and now after we joined up- he lets us do all that and more. so i dont know about you- but if that WASNT joining up? Then you tell me what the heck it is because we tried EVERYTHING to earn his trust at first but then I had someone teach me to Join up and now he trusts me.


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Umm, all I really saw was someone chasing after a horse to drive him away and then have him walk up to you and follow. I'm sorry but that is not the join-up I'm familar with. Monty Roberts is the join-up I was thinking of. You should watch some of his videos on you-tube and compare.


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry hun it is far from it...i think you have the idea but you should look more into it


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

HorseJumpingIsMyLife said:


> He was a spooked horse. He would freak out at anything, wouldnt let us ride him, wouldnt let us groom him and now after we joined up- he lets us do all that and more.


really? because at the beginning you tapped him with the whip and had to push him to get him to move.... he looked so spooked there.... *insert sarcasm*


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

here is an absolutely AMAZING and BEAUTIFUL join up






 
way different from what youre doing.

and if your horse is spooky like you say, this is what you want to be doing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> really? because at the beginning you tapped him with the whip and had to push him to get him to move.... he looked so spooked there.... *insert sarcasm*


thats exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> thats exactly what i was thinking...


 glad i wasnt the only one who noticed that....


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> glad i wasnt the only one who noticed that....


haha well i have a horse that was really afraid of people & everything & if i had chased him like that when i first got him, he probably would have kicked me, not trotted around lazily.....just saying


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

a little learning is a dangerous thing. not just my opinion, but always true.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me guess...You learned this off of youtube?


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

YouTube - Join Up


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im glad you guys said it, I wanted to but knew she would respond exactly as she did...


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with you all in every way, but I feel like you might being a little harsh in your comments. I'm mean she was just showing us a video she made and now it "lets talk crap about how her video is wrong". I mean Yeah its not join up video per-say but she looks young and she gave it a try. I dont know thats just me.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

there is also no need to lie and say this "join up" completely fixed your horse who couldnt even be groomed... when obviously, he wasnt as skittish (if he really was at all) as she said.


----------



## BoarderCowgirl12 (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^Maybe she is an inexperienced equestrian, and doesn't know the proper meaning of a join up. Its not really her fault guys,


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

BoarderCowgirl12 said:


> ^^^Maybe she is an inexperienced equestrian, and doesn't know the proper meaning of a join up. Its not really her fault guys,



thank you


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

BoarderCowgirl12 said:


> ^^^Maybe she is an inexperienced equestrian, and doesn't know the proper meaning of a join up. Its not really her fault guys,


 i agree. thats why i posted a good vid of a join up for her, and another vid for the skittish horse..


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

It urks me when riders try new things like that without proper supervision. I didnt attempt to lunge till I had a lunging lesson. If you dont know what you're doing ask for help. There are so many ways you can mix a horse up. 

I think this girl didnt understand the different between free lunging, join up and nagging/chasing a horse around. Since the internet blew up there are so many things we can learn, and so much crap we can mistake for being true. You just have to be careful.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

HorseJumpingIsMyLife said:


> so i dont know about you- but if that WASNT joining up? Then you tell me what the heck it is because we tried EVERYTHING to earn his trust at first but then I had someone teach me to Join up and now he trusts me.


im just curious who the person was that taught a join up this way??


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I think the OP has the initial idea right, but you need a smaller pen, an educated person assisting, and a better understanding of what you're looking for and trying to accomplish in the end, or else all you're doing is wasting time. 

The main thing that worries me here is that this video will be up for other novices to see, read that what she's doing FIXED her spooky horse, and try doing this the way she's showing. Sorry, but not going to work.

The Monty Roberts vid that was posted - GOOD FIND. Love that vid. Very explainitory, very educational, and shows in REAL time what he's doing, looking for, and accomplishing with that horse.

Don't get me wrong, there are different ways to do Join Up. Obviously, with a new horse it'll take a little longer, older horses will know what you're asking and Join Up faster than a youngster...but chasing them wildly for 2 laps before turning around before the proper signs are displayed is NOT how it works. I have an 18 year old mare that knows what we're doing sometimes before I do...she'll Join Up within 5 minutes of starting, with my 5 year old pony it takes 20 minutes sometimes. And at no point does it say the horse MUST canter. You push them to where they're just past comfortable so that in order to BE comfortable again, they have to Join Up with you.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> I think the OP has the initial idea right, but you need a smaller pen, an educated person assisting, and a better understanding of what you're looking for and trying to accomplish in the end, or else all you're doing is wasting time.


hoe big of a pen do you need?? I would love to do it w/ my minis but I don't hava round pen....plus, I don't want to mess it up :/


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

trIplEcrOwngIrl said:


> hoe big of a pen do you need?? I would love to do it w/ my minis but I don't hava round pen....plus, I don't want to mess it up :/


 a mini, hell you can just use a reguar stall... just kidding :lol: i dont know. ive never done a join up but i know the basics and fundamentals...


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that was a join up. Did you get it off of the heartland books?


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

^^^ omg(person above me). I think that was just a free lunge where the horse followed you after yous topped. he looks really lazy. pretty horse,though!


----------



## midnightbright (Apr 19, 2009)

No it was in a round pen and she was chasing the horse around untill he submitted and came to her.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Well I suppose your circle is our square ?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

midnightbright said:


> No it was in a round pen and she was chasing the horse around untill he submitted and came to her.


Are you talking about the op or the character in the books???

(about the op)Yes she was chasing it around, but in no way did the horse join up or submit to her, he simply walked over to her after she stopped chasing him. It looked more out of curiosity than anything. 

And please do not compare something you read in the Heartland books to real life, those are books,* fiction books*. That is a good way to get confused and end up doing just what the op did... and yeah I have read the series just fyi and she does describe (somewhat) a join up, but there is no way you can learn how to properly accomplish that from what she describes. The Monty Roberts video is another story, always go to the expert!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

midnightbright said:


> No it was in a round pen and she was chasing the horse around untill he submitted and came to her.


are you kidding me?


----------

